# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  can HGH make you taller?

## adem-

I think the title says it all. But yeah just want to know if i can grow taller if i use HGH.
I have heard yes, but then again your growth plates fuse over after puberty so im not sure if its possible....

----------


## mighty1

if youre a teenager 12-19...then it can help you in the height department

if you are in your mid 20s and on ...not a chance

jay cutler would have been 6'4 if gh did that, and lee priest would def be taller than 5'4 and wouldnt end up being little guy, like he ended up being. those are abusers of gh who remained short to average height so your answer is right there.

what gh does to you is thicken your bones after prolonged use, grows your head lol but everything grows so your head will still look small/not belonging on your body if you are on AAS AND GH for bodybuilding purposes, thicken your fingers...makes them meaty, suddenly you get a thick hand doesnt mean big hand...but thick/musculine/manly hand/fingers, it thicken your penis not length but thickness, thats why you see the thickness you see on many white porn guys now days comparing to vintage times, many are on gh and test, and most importantly it grows you lean....every muscle grows lean....meaning you gain the muscle with no fat, pure lean beef on frame.

the other things gh does are, enhancing mood, gets you less depressed when on high doses of AAS, makes you even euphoric, gets your sleep deeper and better, gets you energized but also lethargic depending on doses, gets your skin clean and nice looking gives you this glow look that belong on "people with good genetics" LOL, gets you to look younger if used for prolonged time and reverse effects of premature aging due to AAS usage, increase sex drive, and gets you one hungry MOFO lol basically puts you back at age 18-21.

----------


## adem-

Ahh k, damn was looking for some miracle height increaser. But i do like the sound of the anti ageing!!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

HGH might not make you taller but it will make you feel/look awesome. Make the best of what you have. When I was in China on business, I met a guy that got his shin bone cut and lengthened. It was cool. He "grew" 3 inches. Man, that's dedication.

----------


## Times Roman

> HGH might not make you taller but it will make you feel/look awesome. Make the best of what you have. When I was in China on business, I met a guy that got his shin bone cut and lengthened. It was cool. He "grew" 3 inches. Man, that's dedication.


Some day, I will probably have to go in for knee replacement. I bet there is a way to do the same thing, add in extra length when replacing both knees? (I'm over 6 foot, so no need for me, just thinking out loud)

----------


## adem-

man getting your shit bone cut is intence. not sure if id handle that haha. plus you wouldnt be able to train for ages.....

----------


## pipeliner

Im 43 yrs old, ive purchased i box of Jintropin and 2 boxes of of somatropin 191aa/rhgh. They are 10ui(3.3mg) vials Ten in a box so i have 30vials. I bought 30ml vial of bacterio static water to mix. I have 1cc insulin syringes ... How much water into the powder? and what is a safe dosage? Im looking to bulk up but dont want to over do it to where some of the very serious side affects kick in.. Im pretty toned but slim in the legs

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Im 43 yrs old, ive purchased i box of Jintropin and 2 boxes of of somatropin 191aa/rhgh. They are 10ui(3.3mg) vials Ten in a box so i have 30vials. I bought 30ml vial of bacterio static water to mix. I have 1cc insulin syringes ... How much water into the powder? and what is a safe dosage? Im looking to bulk up but dont want to over do it to where some of the very serious side affects kick in.. Im pretty toned but slim in the legs


Welcome..you might want to start your own thread with your specific questions along with your stats ( age, BF, height, weight and goals) to get the help you need....

----------


## ithunk

> I think the title says it all. But yeah just want to know if i can grow taller if i use HGH.
> I have heard yes, but then again your growth plates fuse over after puberty so im not sure if its possible....


yes HGH does make u taller in a way

squats also make you look taller

----------


## DCannon

> yes HGH does make u taller in a way


In what way?

----------


## ithunk

> In what way?

----------


## ithunk

lol ok embed videos cool..

----------


## RoidReaper

> yes HGH does make u taller in a way
> 
> squats also make you look taller


Not if your growth plates are already shut. If that were the case all the pro Bodybuilders would be alot taller than they are... And theyre not tall at all lol.

----------


## DCannon

> 


OK? A 30min. video but it doesn't say anything about getting taller with hgh...

----------

